# Clarification



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Obviously a lot of changes are taking place this year with waterfowl drawings. That leads me to my question.

I hear some say if you are drawn for a state blind, say at west branch for example, you go August 15 and actually draw amongst the winners. I hear others say the state just assigns a blind.

I've read through the booklet the DNR put out and can't find any clarification.

How does this work for a place like Mogadore? Do they assign a spot and the week you get to hunt or will there be a winners only drawing for that too? 

I've tried calling the DNR but haven't gotten past hold on my lunch breaks yet.

Thank you for any clarification.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We hunted Moggy and we were assigned a spot at the drawing good for the week


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Are you referring to last year amd years past where you would get drawn, then go up and pick your spot for the week you hopefully wanted if it was left?

I assume this year those drawn this year are pre assigned a blind location and date range.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

floater99 said:


> We hunted Moggy and we were assigned a spot at the drawing good for the week


You weren't assigned anything, you were given the blind location and date range you selected


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Are you referring to last year amd years past where you would get drawn, then go up and pick your spot for the week you hopefully wanted if it was left?
> 
> I assume this year those drawn this year are pre assigned a blind location and date range.


Although i heard both ways as you did.I cant imagine the DNR is that effed up that they would make you come out, besides without clarifying that there is another day whos to say everyone is available on the day they decide to have you come out and pick.
Im going with the first pick is getting blind 1 and so on. As far as Mogadore first pick blind one first week................ it's not rocket science even though the division makes you believe it is


----------



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

Look at page 20 of the controlled hunting book you can download. This is what is states:

Winning applicants will make their blind selections at each area on August 15, 2020.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> You weren't assigned anything, you were given the blind location and date range you selected


Assigned or given whats the DIFF


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

dustin said:


> Look at page 20 of the controlled hunting book you can download. This is what is states:
> 
> Winning applicants will make their blind selections at each area on August 15, 2020.


I must have missed it several times. Thank you!


----------

